# [SOLVED] No audio from HDTV when connected via HDMI to laptop



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, I have a HP Pavilion dv7-1279wm Entertainment Notebook PC running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit that is connected to my 32" Sanyo LCD TV via HDMI. Video/picture works fine, but the audio/sound only works through the laptop's speakers not the TV's speakers.

I've been told that HDMI carries both sound and video, but some devices will only accept video. But I don't know how true that statement is.. If it is true, does anyone know if my dv7-1279wm laptop should be displaying both audio and video on my lcd hdtv? 

When I installed Windows 7, it installed drivers for my sound card so I never bothered with installing the drivers posted on HP's site for my laptop. So I decided to give them a try, but it made the problem worse. I lost sound completely, and had to do system restore to get sound back for my laptop's speakers. 

*I've went to Manage Audio Device, and tried to make HDMI the default device but that didn't work either. I checked properties for HDMI device to make sure it was enabled.* 

I connected my HP Pavilion dv7-3186cl Entertainment Notebook PC laptop running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit to the same TV via HDMI, and both audio/video worked through the TV without having to do anything. So that lead me to believe it must be the laptop not the TV or HDMI cable. 

I'm running out of ideas, so I thought I would give this forum a try...


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No audio from HDTV when connected via HDMI to laptop*

I think I may of found the answer to my problem. According to this link, not all video cards process audio. But, I can connect a M3 cable to unused audio inputs for sound though. 

How to Connect a PC to the TV - Support at Panasonic

Makes sense to me, and I'm tired of fiddling with this problem. Going on 6 hours.. so unless someone else has anything to add, then I think I am just go with the video card on my HP Pav. dv7-1279wm laptop does not process sound/audio so I need another cable connected from my laptop to TV in order to have sound come through the TV Speakers. 

Sorry to waste anyone's time with this thread.. feel free to delete it or leave it up in case someone else might find it helpful in the future. The first 3-4 hours I spent fiddling with this problem involved a lot of googling which found many threads by other people with the same problem. But only one mentioned that not all computer's HDMI port was made for both video and audio so I was unsure if that was it or not until now. 

Anywho, thanks again techforum!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No audio from HDTV when connected via HDMI to laptop*

On a typical desktop, you have to change the default output audio chipset (ie: from the onboard chipset/sound card to the HDMI chipset). With laptops, they generally only have a single audio chipset. However, I believe you still have to change the default output or speaker setup.

As that is a newer "entertainment" laptop, I'd be surprised if it didn't support audio over HDMI. So you likely just have a configuration issue.


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No audio from HDTV when connected via HDMI to laptop*

Oh, I don't know much about chipsets and audio/video except what I learn from googling problems I need a solution for... you're welcome to take look at the laptop, dogg, if you want. I can install team viewer to give you remote access if you think you might be able to solve my configuration problem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No audio from HDTV when connected via HDMI to laptop*

Try the HP guide: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01613382.pdf

Audio setup (as I noted above) is covered on page 17


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No audio from HDTV when connected via HDMI to laptop*

never had any luck with this problem. doesn't matter now either cos this laptop is officially gone. It'll never cause another person a problem again. 

It started overheating badly a few days ago, and the graphic card/motherboard became defective two days ago. According to HP's discussion forum there was a lot of complaints about this problem with no solution except replacing the motherboard. 

Maybe there was a better way to deal with this problem, but this HP Pav dv7-1279wm has been nothing but problems since the day I got it. I was so frustrated with it that I dismantled it so it could never give me another problem ever again =)

I'm worried now that my HP Pav dv7-3186cl will be the same way one day, so far it hasn't gave me any problems, and i have had it for almost a year. Also have a HP Desktop but I sniped it on eBay for $15 + $25 shipping so i'm not too worried about it as it was so cheap I almost expect it to not last long


----------

